# Global climate change is affecting Michigan



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I got this email. Interesting, but what are your thoughts?

Dear Friend,
There's no longer a dispute that global climate change is affecting 
Michigan, and especially it's northern Lower Peninsula snow sports 
industry. The length of the ski season in the region is a week to 10 days 
shorter than it was in the 1980s, according to ski resort owners. The 
number of visitors to Cadillac's winter festival is less than half what it 
was 20 years ago. Snowmobile sales in Michigan have fell to less than 
15,000 this year from 27,000 in 1995. The Michigan Land Use Institute just 
posted an article on these and other trends, and an analysis of why, 
despite what appears to be accelerating warming, little is happening to 
solve global climate change in Washington, or in Lansing for that matter.
See the piece at www.mlui.org.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

As of a week ago today I still had between 6" and 18" of snow in the driveway of camp and upwards of 3' in the shaded ravines. On the bright side I lost most of that snow by Sunday. 

Spring in finally here in the EUP. :woohoo1: 

I will say winter is much shorter than when I was a kid in the copper country. I can still remember the portage canal being still frozen over memorial weekend. Heck even last year I put lots of miles on the sled in April.

As for slow sled sales, I would blame that more on the climate in Washington and the GWB economic policies or lack there of. :irked: Who knew Jeb was the smart one. :lol: Don't blame me I voted with the majority. :cheeky-sm


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Snowmobile sales in Michigan have fell to less than
> 15,000 this year from 27,000 in 1995.


snowmobile costs have risen from probably around 5k in 1995 to around 12k now. all else aside i would say this is probably a huge factor in those numbers.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BMARKS said:


> snowmobile costs have risen from probably around 5k in 1995 to around 12k now. all else aside i would say this is probably a huge factor in those numbers.



The posts before yours are from 2004


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

FREEPOP said:


> The posts before yours are from 2004


lmao! thats funny. it popped up in the new recommended section, i guess ill have to pay attention to dates if its recommending threads from 17 years ago hahahaha!


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

on the other hand, i stand by my statement haha! the inflation was probably just as much of a factor in 2004.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Snowmobile sales are through the roof! 

I looked at a Yamaha 4 stroker the other day, $17,000. Yikes!

Oh, and the OP is deceased.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep, recently heard we now have a run on snowmobiles. Who would’ve thunk.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

This is very interesting non the less. 16 years ago they were declaring winter over. This year will be the all time record for snowmobile’s.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, but the increase in sales is not due to winter lasting longer, or us getting more snow. It is due to people not being able to spend money in bars, restaurants, and stores as much, due to covid restrictions, and precautions. So working people have a lot more money in their pockets, and they are spending it on high-end toys. Boats, RVs, snowmobiles are all very popular, and mostly back-ordered right now.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Lumberman said:


> This is very interesting non the less. 16 years ago they were declaring winter over. This year will be the all time record for snowmobile’s.


All time record? We had almost no snow November, December or January - downstate as well as northern MI to the UP .


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Yeah, but the increase in sales is not due to winter lasting longer, or us getting more snow. It is due to people not being able to spend money in bars, restaurants, and stores as much, due to covid restrictions, and precautions. So working people have a lot more money in their pockets, and they are spending it on high-end toys. Boats, RVs, snowmobiles are all very popular, and mostly back-ordered right now.


There will be a lot of used toys for sale in a few years same for guns as the new owners get rid of their stuff.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> All time record? We had almost no snow November, December or January - downstate as well as northern MI to the UP .


He was speaking of snowmobile sales as the all time record.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

BMARKS said:


> He was speaking of snowmobile sales as the all time record.


10-4. Kinda figured that after I posted it 🙄


----------

